# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Guillain-Barré syndroom (GBS)

## CindyTruyen

Wij zijn leerlingen van het Sint-Augustinusinstituut te Bree.
In ons eindwerk hebben we voor het onderwerp GBS gekozen.
Graag zouden we hier nog meer informatie over krijgen en eventuele 
vrijwilligers (met GBS) om mee te doen aan interviews.

Bij voorbaat dank

----------

